# H:Dwarf Mammoth W:Empire



## mason132 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello I have a dwarf mammoth from Dwarf Wars by westwind and i wanna to trade it for some empire. Does not have howda, or crew just mammoth, painted but can be stripped and is resin and metal.


----------



## mason132 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## mason132 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------

